# can I make my own game for the n64



## Coltonamore (Jun 23, 2012)

What the title says


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 23, 2012)

Google N64 SDK.


----------



## CharmingLugia (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes, yes you can but most people start off from a already existing game, and just modify it to there pleasing.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jun 23, 2012)

I want to make it from scrach so I can share it as a homebrew also I found a sdk on a rom site I'll download it when I can use a computer I will emulate it and use a everdrive 64 when I get one to play on the real n64 I found my awnser I can do it on the program when the project is finished it will be a .n64 file


----------



## Magsor (Jun 23, 2012)

You seem a bit carried up. Start by coding a beautiful 'hello world' and post binaries here  and you will be high up in our esteem.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jun 23, 2012)

Stupid quistion that's is a yes awnser


----------



## Coltonamore (Jun 26, 2012)

just downloaded it on to my flash drive how do i use it im not telling whare i got it from because it came from a rom site also does it use c++ for the programing languge


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 26, 2012)

Learn C++ first.
Because you're not being helpful at all and that'll help you.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jun 26, 2012)

also if you cant tell im a noob

im lurning c++ right now but the sdk i dont know how to use and things the place i got my sdk from i googled n64 sdk and clicked the first link thats the site


----------



## AceWarhead (Jun 26, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> also if you cant tell im a noob


We CAN tell- Because half of your posts don't even have punctuation marks, making it very hard to understand.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jun 26, 2012)

i meant when if comes to the sdk not useing perids and purpesey misspelling things is just me being lazy suresuy


----------



## 1NOOB (Jun 26, 2012)

1.make understandable sentences ,
2.people says to look for something easier first .
3.if you would climb the everest , would it be the first place you would try escalating if you were still learning  ? 
4.im outta here.  /badjoke


----------



## Coltonamore (Jun 26, 2012)

Can I program my game on my fash drive?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jun 26, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> Can I program my game on my fash drive?


----------



## Coltonamore (Jun 26, 2012)

ok but awser my qustion please


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 26, 2012)

Most development environments'd probably be more useful if you owned a computer. 
Learn to program something else before jumping into a daunting project like this.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 26, 2012)

Don't expect to have half a game anytime _soon_, development takes a long while especially if you don't know anything about coding and need to learn that first.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jun 26, 2012)

I just want to program a game a real way insted of the fake way by useing game maker, because game makers lame  and is ok to share the game I share it here because im going to make it manulaley just for understanding


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 26, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> I just want to program a game a real way insted of the fake way by useing game maker, because game makers lame  and is ok to share the game I share it here because im going to make it manulaley just for understanding


1. You can't program anything without programming knowledge
2. using engine is a real way.
3. game maker can be considered an engine
4. without certain knowledge you can't really use game maker
Protip: start using rpg maker and you can start learning scripting from there. eclipse would be a bit harder and you'd need to script a few more things to make it complete but it's online...
you obviously don't know what you're talking about, please learn more about these things before jumping into homebrew development on an old console, try making ds homebrew using foxi4's guide to the very least if you want to make something for gaming systems.

another thing: you want to make a n64 game, you probably have one but do you have a flashcart? you don't have a pc to use an emu and debug it...


----------



## Coltonamore (Jun 28, 2012)

I have project 64 on my flash drive  also I'm getting a cheap laptop so I. Can 
do this. All I'm doing right now is wrighting the screrpt for the game once I start doing this I'm telling ya it will be awsome


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 7, 2012)

Just edited above post!


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 25, 2012)

Can I start my own treed for this game I want to make or do I have to go thoue a moderater first? I'll read the rules somemore


----------



## thiefb0ss (Aug 4, 2012)

Same here as for DooM modding. Don't go for a full on ultra mod just yet. Create some crappy test mods then start working your way up.


----------



## gumgod (Aug 4, 2012)

You're going to need to learn to type before you learn to program.  Otherwise you're going to spend days just fixing your syntax errors.  If you take the time to form complete sentences the people here will be much more helpful.

edit:  Also in regards to your questions about using public computers and a flash drive.  Lots can be done even on public computers, but you'll probably need admin rights to install any software, and most computer labs will not give you that.  However once you have a program on your flash drive you should be able to run it without those rights, and work on it from any computer.  You can even install your own OS (such as Linux) on a flash drive and boot to it if you're inclined to do so.

One more thing.  Don't talk down on Game Maker, some people that have taken the time to learn it have done some impressive things with it.  (For example this Metroid II remake was programed in Game Maker).  Not only that, but the studio version of Game Maker allows you to create your game for other platforms such as Android or iOS and not just Windows.  Not only does that allow you to put your game on a real device, but it also gives you a better chance of actually doing something with it/selling it if you want.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 8, 2012)

Hm, read more books to improve your english skills, but making a N64 video game makes us all laugh. It has to be licsensed by Nintendo, and other stuff, besides, N64 stopped being supported long ago.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 8, 2012)

As long as its not a pokemon hack, go ahead.


----------



## ShadowFyre (Aug 8, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> As long as its not a pokemon hack, go ahead.



Too bad he sounds like most of the people TRYING to make pokemon hacks >__>


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 8, 2012)

I know. I encourage it, because i know it will never happen. And if it does? you made a pokemon hack. Theres tons of them. 
Congratulations, you are unique, just like everyone else.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Aug 8, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> I'll read the rules somemore



Then you'll know not to triple post, and wow it is so hard to make out most of your words.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow can't believe it I was thinking this threed was dead also does the studio version of game maker let you use a sdk with it if you looked at my blog I'm going to have a computer in 2 weaks so every thing will be better because I don't have a time limit at home.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 25, 2012)

Sorry for double posting but no one will look here if I just edit the post above

I have project 64, the n64 sdk, and micosoft c++ installed on my computer is that all I need? also I looked in the sdk readme it said to have c++ not standerd c. Is that all I need?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 25, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> Sorry for double posting but no one will look here if I just edit the post above
> 
> I have project 64, the n64 sdk, and micosoft c++ installed on my computer is that all I need? also I looked in the sdk readme it said to have c++ not standerd c. Is that all I need?



If no one was looking at your post when you didn't double post, what makes you think that anyone will if you do double post?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 25, 2012)

Dude? What kind of N64 game are you talking about? No one other then Nintendo has created a N64 game*. Your English is awful!! In N64 game there has to be text. Text has to be 100% pure and  proper English. You should think before you do what you do.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 25, 2012)

You sound really out of your depth, are you aware what goes into game development? Have you seen how long it takes for an amateur (and you're not even that) to come up with a simple piece of homebrew?

Seriously, you need to do some learning on the very basics of homebrew first, I'm not even talking about a game I'm talking about ACTUALLY getting something up and running because you'll soon learn that going into this head first would lead you to a lot of wasted time and disappointment.


----------



## AceWarhead (Aug 25, 2012)

Bro, just having software does not mean you can create a game. LEARN how to utilize them. It takes years to become good.


----------



## Arras (Aug 25, 2012)

You're gonna need a good text/code editor, preferably an IDE. I dunno what would be a good one, though; maybe Visual Studio or Netbeans. However, like everyone else has already said, it's much better to start with something simpler to get you used to programming.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Aug 25, 2012)

C++ is incredibly easy so long as you're learning it from the right place.
I wrote my first actually functional program (it was a calculator) on the 2nd day after buying this book, and I had no knowledge of C, Java, or any other language. Just takes logic and willpower.
Good luck buddy.


----------



## yusuo (Aug 25, 2012)

OP theres certain little things your saying that are giving me the impression that your no more than 8 years old, the most prominent of the 2 is that you spelt the word "week" wrong a few times and the fact that you use public computers, guessing school pc's

Personally I think you're way out of your league, I await being proven wrong


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 26, 2012)

Not school computers it was a libarey computer also I have my own pc. And I know what goes into it? I've been playing around with my c++ coding.So I'm working my way up thare. I was posting on the public computer then because my phone was out of service days.But that was then this is now.


----------



## Katsumi San (Aug 26, 2012)

I can't take this person or "project" seriously... and +1 to *yusuo*


----------



## satopunch89 (Aug 27, 2012)

I just found this thread, best laugh I've had for a good few days.

Also, OP, please learn to write.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 27, 2012)

I was trying to piss people off with the miss spealing thing.

Also just thinking about it, id go with making it on pc, and then port it over to the n64. I would want it on the 3ds but its not hacked yet. I want the 3ds hacked already, god!.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 4, 2012)

Can a mod lock this threed?

Its not going to be an n64 game. My friend even told me this, The n64 is outdated and no one will play it. So I'm going with what he said and make it for pc. And make it with game maker.


----------



## Niksy (Sep 4, 2012)

I can't believe such a troll thread got to 3 pages with people giving actual advice.

10/10, would read again.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 4, 2012)

I was not trying to troll. I changed my mind.


----------



## gumgod (Sep 4, 2012)

I think game maker is a good choice.  Though I play 'outdated' games all the time.  Game maker has much better documentation for someone just starting out and clear tutorials, unlike trying to program for a retro game system.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 4, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> I was not trying to troll.





cherryw17 said:


> I was trying to piss people off with the miss spealing thing.


Mhmm, sure.

Based on how you've represented yourself in this thread, I'd say you'd do best working in Game Maker.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 4, 2012)

Speaking of gamemaker, I've used the lite version of it. I'll get the full version some time. Also mods can I share my homebrew game here if its for pc?


----------



## Coltonamore (Nov 1, 2012)

This is not going to be for n64! I'm planning on making it for GameCube and iOS instead so a mod should lock this threed and I will post a ether a beta or a demo of it. So can a mod lock this right away? I'd be happy for it.


----------



## Coltonamore (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorry for triple post but I really want this locked.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 1, 2013)

Click the "report" button at the bottom of your first post.


----------



## Magsor (Jan 1, 2013)

Magsor said:


> You seem a bit carried up. Start by coding a beautiful 'hello world' and post binaries here and you will be high up in our esteem.


you failed. Threads never need to be locked unless they are getting bad in taste. Yours does not taste anything.


----------

